# C2D + p5LD2-VM-SE Overclocking?



## HRISHIG (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi ,

Because of limited availably in the options regarding the motherboards for c2d, I have following options

C2D +
1) INTEL D946GSIL ~5 k
2) INTEL D965RY ~7.5k
3) ASUS P5LD2-VM SE ~5 k
4) ASUS P5B-VM ~7.5k


I am not a hardcore gamer but , I would prefer to over clock the Pc by 20 ? 30 % as ppl have overclocked C2D by 70 % w/o any problems.

Somebody told me that intel mobos can?t be over clocked . ( Is it true ?)

So now the only options are above 2 mobos. Has anybody successfully overclocked with these mobs? If yes then by how many %

Also I am planning to use 1 GB 533 transcende ram . How it will after the overclocking?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 8, 2007)

I will say, go for 965 Chipsets now rather than 945


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2007)

HRISHIG said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> Because of limited availably in the options regarding the motherboards for c2d, I have following options
> 
> ...



I dont think there are limited options for a C2D board, nee way for your query if you wanns OC go for ASUS board or Gigabyte. Intel does not officially support OC so Intel boards do not have much of tweaking options.
I'd suggest go for P5B board, though P5B-VM has the advantage of onboard graphics, it does not have the much needed OC features. I am not sure to what FSB it would go. Go for P5B or P5B delux (they are more or less same price bracket). 

RAM get atleast 667 Mhz. You can opt for Transcend Jetram 667 Mhz. How much you can OC will also depend on which C2D you are opting. 6300 can be overclocked by 80-90% with a 800 Mhz ram.


----------



## Gaurav (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya, you won't be able to overclock using Intel Mobos, go for gigabyte or ASUS, if you want onboard graphics then have a look at Gigabyte GA-965G-DS3 (intel G965 express chipset, don't need an extra graphics card),
but if you choose to purchase ASUS p5B Deluxe, then you will have to purchase a graphics card.


----------

